# Hiniker plow won't raise, HELP!



## randombilly2 (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe its a hiniker 2801. I bought it used and its been sitting for about 5 years. hooked everything up, and it functions side to side just fine but wont raise. when I lower it the float light comes on and stays on unless I shut the joystick off. when I try to raise it I don't hear any clicks and the motor doesnt run. Bad joystick? I'm switching from westerns so this is my first experience with a Hiniker plow.


----------



## randombilly2 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Update:* looks like to lift the plow you just run the motor? I open the controller up and jumped the power to the orange motor wire in the controller and the plow raised up. does this mean its a bad controller?


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure but you can get just the little joystick and it just plugs in to the controller. I say try that first. JMHO


----------



## randombilly2 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but when I open the controller the joystick plugs look a little different than the replacement ones. Is there a older model controller with a different joystick?


----------



## randombilly2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Turned out to be a bad controller.


----------

